# Three Days With the Nissan Leaf: An Emissions-Free Adventure in Tweets



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

New car reviews are often carefully crafted pieces of prose. They're well thought out with plenty of reflection by the author about the vehicle's relevance, its target audience and how it stacks up against segment rivals. What they lack, however, is a sense of authenticity that comes from unfiltered opinion and reaction. Where you can get that, in 140 characters of less, is Twitter.

Recently AutoGuide.com Editor-in-Chief Colum Wood (@ColumWood) had on-loan a Nissan Leaf electric car as a press tester. If you're a follower then you already know this as he tweeted incessantly on the car. For everyone else, we thought a journalistic experiment might help, compiling all the relevant tweets into a diary of sorts, documenting life with an electric car and running here, on the much more conventional medium of a News Blog.

See below for a look at what really goes on before a review is published and follow @ColumWood for immediate reaction on the latest car news.

More: *Three Days With the Nissan Leaf: An Emissions-Free Adventure in Tweets* on Autoguide.com


----------

